# SKY-FERO New FBI creation



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry Guys, I have been away in Japan for the last 3 weeks so have missed out chatting with you...... Anyway this is our new creation......

It's not quite finished yet, we are still waiting for the side skirts, rear bar & carbon fibre hood being made in our store in Japan but it still looks the treat...

Let me know what you think of it......

http://www.fourbrotherimports.com/p...parent_id=0&photo_id=38&countdisplay=&start=0

Oh yeh a SKY-FERO is something we made up ( A world first ) it's a Cerfiro with a R34 front on it, This will be used at the Auto salon in Japan next year & then be sent back to Australia to travel the country for the Australian Auto salon. You never know we might even try for some of the U.S.A car show's


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nice, looks a little front heavy though. Def needs a wider rear kit to even it out. And some gun metal GTR rims would look the business


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeh alot of people have said that, but in real life it really looks good. Cant wait for the side skirts & rear bar to finish it off.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow. Thats some nice work there. For some reason the Cifero section makes me think of an impala. Well done. :cheers:


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

thecolonelcm said:


> Wow. Thats some nice work there. For some reason the Cifero section makes me think of an impala. Well done. :cheers:


Yeh they are a bit of a strange beast in their original form, Not sure what Nissan's were thinking when they made them. They seem to have a bit of a cult following here in Australia thats why we thought we would try something different & see how goes


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Very NOICE FBI!!!
Post up more pics as she progress'!!!


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Very NOICE FBI!!!
> Post up more pics as she progress'!!!



Thank's fella. The GTR engine should be finished tomorrow so it should be fully complete by next Wed, So I will have all the pic's posted by then.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it needs to have the rear end widened a bit, the front is too long for the car, but it could just be the angle, try to roll the fenders, or beat it out so it buckles, but that's an amazing job.


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

That's nice dude - the A31 Cefiro (note that it only has one "r"...) is an unusual donor car, but good to see lateral thinking.
It would have been much easier to take a 4 door GTS4 and mod to GTR specs, but where would the fun be? 

Okay, any chance of doing something similar to a J30 Maxima


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeh been there, done that..... with the R32 & R33 both 2 & 4 door that was the main reason we chose that Cefiro ( hope i got the spelling right...lol ) 

Havent done a Maxima yet but willing to try any conversion. :cheers: 

We are currently doing a new conversion with an old school Datsun 240Z wait til ya see this. It should be ready in the next 5 weeks,I will post pic's when finished.


----------

